# 2 Part Plaster Mold How To



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

This Is A Tutorial on a Two part Plaster Mold,These molds are used for Latex or Dragon Skin were you have to paint the stuff up the insides of the mold. With a Paint brush and By rolling/ moving the mold to coat the insides.I tried to make it as easy as Possible to follow.Look through The whole tutorial first before starting. Make sure you have everything you will need before starting to make your mold. But let me know if you need any Help. Just Yell.

Things you will need: Cheese cloth, Plaster of Paris,running water.and small container to mix plaster,sissors,and vas-o-line to coat your sculpture before you mold it. and of course the item you want to mold. 

As you can see the tutorial comes with pic's and captions it is easy to follow;
Part 1:2pt plaster mold pt1 :: Prt 1 0f 2part Plaster Mold slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart2:2 pt plaster mold prt2 :: 2ptPlastermold prt 2 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 3:2pt plaster mold prt3 :: prt 3 of Plaster mold slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart 4:2pt plaster mold prt4 :: Pt2 PlasterMold Pt 4 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

Good Luck and have Fun!!! Next In this Series is : How To Mix Your Dragon Skin


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Blinky,

Thank you for taking the time to make this tutorial. How well do the part lines separate using the gauze robe technique?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Richie said:


> Hi Blinky,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to make this tutorial. How well do the part lines separate using the gauze robe technique?


Richie, Thank you What I do since This mold was made to pour the Dragon Skin IN IT (or Latex) and Paint up the insides of the mold. I pop the back off on the sculpture then I do the FRONT half. That is Why There is NO KEYS. If you put a coat of VAS-O-Line on your sculpture it is pretty easy to pop the back off since there is hardly any details. and it is pretty smooth.But if you look close at the pics you will see where I put a runner of aluminum foil between the 2 halves. and If you put a Heavy coat of Vas-o-line on the rope divider you can, make both sides at the same time if popping the back off is not a option for you at the time you make the mold..
I plan to make a Tutorial On How to do This , I was waiting for the mold to dry enough to use them..
Please be patient with me it is in the works... I have spray sealed the mold this Morning so I hope I will be able to start on the rest later today..

I Thank you again for your question and if you have any more Just scream for me,lol


----------

